# Straight ladies of PerC, which is more important: A large penis, or a fat wallet?



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Personally?

I don't need a guy to have an abundance of cash. But, I do need good sex. 

*If you had to choose between an exceptionally wealthy guy, and a guy with a large penis, which would you choose? *And, why? Assume both men are intelligent, articulate, and financially stable.


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

What I need is someone, who is enthusiastic about mandatory netflix movie nights as I am.


----------



## FlightlessBird (Dec 10, 2014)

large penis because 
1 sex would be better and that means we both will be happier and love each other even more.
2 I dont care about money, as long as he is not stupid and thinks life is all about playing games and living in his parents house...because that would mean he's a baby. if he does not have money we could work together and improve our economic resourses, but money wont necessarily means more happiness and love.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm going to say a large wallet because I want to start a family.
I can't orgasm from vaginal penetration anyway, so the penis size wouldn't make that much of a difference.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Ooops , doublepost.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I can make my own money but I can't make my own penis because that's not what I want to make, so yes, I would choose a man I can spend my time with.. He doesn't have to possess a large genital organ. He doesn't even have to have sex if he chooses to. Just a cuddle buddy who likes to talk to me or live with me.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Neither.

If I have to choose between two men to begin with and the breaking factor is something so trivial, it means I don't love either of them. Penis size and money are not influential factors to me.

[Technically demi/bi but I still partially qualify]


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Both would obviously be nice to those who like big penises or wads of cash but entirely not mandatory.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a large penis that cums money


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

The ultimate duality of life right here! Well, there may be an element of only having one of these...hmmmm....but...it can probably be managed to provide both of these...unless we are talking literal large penis...or just a penis that provides(and mind,etc.) a satisfying sexual exp.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> I have a large penis that cums money


Damn Wellsy, you _are _perfect.

:th_love:


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

If I had to choose, I'd choose money.

He can service me with his mouth.

Luckily DH has both!! :kitteh:


----------



## ayitashia (Nov 16, 2013)

I was gonna say large pennis but... I mean come on, if you marry this guy how long are you gonna be having sex ? Give me the big wallet and I can get my own orgasms, using his small or regular pennis.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

...is this serious?


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> ...is this serious?


Was it that small?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I do not believe that a large penis equals good sex automatically. 

I am not straight tho I am bi.

I dont care about their wallet as long as they support themselves.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Whatever comes with the best personality.

Also, short and thick is better than long and thin, or so I heard.

'Throwing a sausage into a hallway' was the comparison a friend of mine once used.

I wouldn't know. I've never been in a relationship or had sex.

EDIT: Also, wouldn't it be kinda hard to asses the size of the penis before entering into the relationship? Probing the wallet is a lot easier.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

haha... such a male question! my choice? whichever gives *him* the most self-confidence!


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

How about personality?


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Damn Wellsy, you _are _perfect.
> 
> :th_love:


I know 

Okay ladies! Form a line! Single File! 
XD


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Torai said:


> It's what society pushes as good right now. In Greece, small penises on men were preferred. During the Renaissance, women who today would be considered "fat" were considered of ideal beauty.
> 
> The reality is, for some, people prefer bigger. And people also prefer smaller. It's not really wrong to like either. But if society likes something and you have it, it's considered a bragging right.
> 
> Since when did I say society made sense? :tongue:


Fair point, it would be like having a tall boyfriend or one from a good neighborhood or whatever is high status in the situation.



Rough Coat said:


> Because it feels so damned good.
> 
> Thing is though how often are you having sex verses everything else in life.
> Now if he's very very good it would average atleast daily right? But that's still (round figures) an hour a day, that leaves 23 others to deal with.
> ...


I agree with your priorities. Ability to accumulate is todays equivalent of being a great hunter and protector way back.



Swede said:


> To me this comes off as a pretty blatant generalization. Or maybe it's a not-so-subtle attempt at bragging... ;-) Or are you basing this assessment on other mens' stories, women's stories, or porn?
> 
> I mean, could it be that (heterosexual) women generally "act so pleased" when we "get one", no matter what size? I'd say that encouraging your partner and voicing the attraction to his/her body is pretty common.
> 
> ...


It's based on a sample size of about 20 women. But yeah you make a fair point. I do belong in the big cathegory and yes that was a not so subtle brag, but one based in serious wonder. It is entirely possible that if they hadnt complimented that they would have complimented something else. I mean since i try to find anything to sincerely compliment in a sexual partner maybe it is reasonable to assume that my previous partners work the same way. Also given societies focus on it maybe they figured it would be one of the more effective compliments. 

I do not think i have met only one type of women but it is true that most women i have met are in to big burly kind of guys... since i am both tall and kind fat with descent muscle. Maybe the preference for large is all around. I dont know but it is possible. 

They have all ranged in size though and i am fairly sure i have more first hand experience of what you are talking about with different sizes than you have, unless you swing both ways. Certainly being too large is an issue sometimes. But really only if you don't take time to do it right. 

Anyway it's quite possible that you are right on all points.


----------



## ayitashia (Nov 16, 2013)

Thalassa said:


> Ok. Obviously it's about personal preference, but I don't think of masturbation as being the same thing as good sex, it's more like scratching an itch versus a whole experience. Being in a relationship with mediocre sex would make feel trapped in a way that would propel me to find ways to make money to get away from said individual without cheating on him. Obviously good sex is about more than penis size, but it's not as unimportant as some women claim it is. Maybe it is to them.


I wasn't talking about masturbation. Actually, I don't enjoy that. I meant I can get my own orgasms during sex, regardless of the penis size. I do agree the size matters, but it doesn't need to be BIG to be good. It can be a medium size, and thats that. It doesn't say here that if the guy has a fat wallet he has a tiny penis. Therefor. my choice.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

@DiamondDays, thanks for taking my post the right way!  
(I was only joking with you about the bragging part, btw. Hopefully you got that.)

I think a lot of people tell their partner what they think will make him/her happy, while still sticking to the truth. I mean, I didn't tell the pretty small man I was dating that "Oh, you are huge" - that would have been an insult on many levels, but I did tell him how good he made me feel (because he did) and that he was beautiful (because he was). And oral was pretty easy to give, which was a great plus!

No, you are right, I have no experiences with women's varying sizes, but I have experienced men of varying size. There is a limit range between too small and too big, I'd assume. But I've never really found the 'too small' limit, tbh. I have, however, experienced too long, which is not a great experience. I base my conclusions on only about half the sample size that you have though (10).

And you are right, there are ways around most size related issues - avoiding certain positions, for example.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

I think most of the preference for a big penis is actually for the visual and mental effect. No matter how it actually feels, big penis is still a prized characteristic and makes you seem more "dominant" in the current culture. And I do feel excited about the idea of having sex with a dominant man too. So that's probably why a lot of women like to see a big penis during sex.

But once it is inside, it actually hurts as some of the women says (and I think it will hurt pretty badly too). Here in this thread the women can detach from the emotional experience and therefore they say that they don't like a big penis due to the physical pain.

But what do I know, I'm just a virgin anyway. :laughing:


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Swede said:


> I have, however, experienced too long, which is not a great experience. I base my conclusions on only about half the sample size that you have though (10).
> 
> And you are right, there are ways around most size related issues - avoiding certain positions, for example.


What would you say too long would be (approximation)? I know it is subjective, but I'm just curious.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

It probably would have been better if you had asked whether people would prefer good sex or a fat wallet. Or even looks versus a fat wallet. Seeing as a big penis doesn't necessarily = good sex. 

In this scenario I would prefer good sex with whichever penis size that brings me.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

LuvGen said:


> I can make my own money but I can't make my own penis because that's not what I want to make, so yes, I would choose a man I can spend my time with.. He doesn't have to possess a large genital organ. He doesn't even have to have sex if he chooses to. Just a cuddle buddy who likes to talk to me or live with me.


awwww how sweet, this was wasted on this penis thread.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Torai said:


> It's what society pushes as good right now. In Greece, small penises on men were preferred. During the Renaissance, women who today would be considered "fat" were considered of ideal beauty.
> 
> The reality is, for some, people prefer bigger. And people also prefer smaller. It's not really wrong to like either. But if society likes something and you have it, it's considered a bragging right.
> 
> Since when did I say society made sense? :tongue:


This is a wrong, about greece. In paintings and in sculptures, the genitals were made small, so that it could not distract from the art. Bigger penises would make it more sexualized, in our day we would call it pornographic. I've posed nude (basically) for art before, and the region was never represented in its real dimensions.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Pseudonymity said:


> This is a wrong, about greece. In paintings and in sculptures, the genitals were made small, so that it could not distract from the art. Bigger penises would make it more sexualized, in our day we would call it pornographic. I've posed nude (basically) for art before, and the region was never represented in its real dimensions.


Nope, it's totally a thing.

There were many paintings of big penises in Greece, but they were of satyrs, drunk men, and barbarians. A big penis was associated with many negative qualities, such as drunkenness, foolishness, and boorishness.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Large wallet. *cough*


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Scarab said:


> What would you say too long would be (approximation)? I know it is subjective, but I'm just curious.


Its a good question, but I'd rather not answer for a couple of reasons:
- I never measured any of my partners penises or asked for measurements, since I never really was that fixated. I'd hate to just make up a number based on vague memories.
- I'd also hate to help generate any sort of complex or fear in anyone who happens to read this. As you say, it's subjective, in that experiences are different between individuals due to, among other things, anatomical variations between people. 

I'd say that he was not abnormally large, but that is not real helpful I'd guess. It wasn't like I flinched when I saw it the first time (nor did I cheer - lol. I was probably freaking out in other ways, if I know myself right.).

Usually you'd be able to tell if you hurt you partner, but there is of course a range between uncomfortable all the way up to physical injury, so communication is as always important. The signs would be there in most cases and if there is an issue, there are ways to work around it and come up with a solution together.
The time I really did get hurt was a huge turnoff for both parties, but we did work out solutions and it was not the end of sex in the relationship. 

I'm sure that I'm writing a lot of things that you already know, but I figure that maybe other people out there would find this post useful.


----------



## Rough Coat (Apr 7, 2015)

Pseudonymity said:


> This is a wrong, about greece. In paintings and in sculptures, the genitals were made small, so that it could not distract from the art. Bigger penises would make it more sexualized, in our day we would call it pornographic. I've posed nude (basically) for art before, and the region was never represented in its real dimensions.


As for real dimensions, it's generally well known that while a girl is partnered with which ever guy, she will say he has a big penis, the moment they break up, it's was a weenier
So size regardless of actual dimensions is very subjective.


----------



## Rough Coat (Apr 7, 2015)

DiamondDays said:


> Fair point, it would be like having a tall boyfriend or one from a good neighborhood or whatever is high status in the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


women generally will say kind things to a guy, regardless of honesty in the heat of the moment, the last thing she wants when horny is to laugh at said appendage and watch it shrink further. 

What she says to her girlfriends is another matter entirely.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Rough Coat said:


> As for real dimensions, it's generally well known that while a girl is partnered with which ever guy, she will say he has a big penis, the moment they break up, it's was a weenier
> So size regardless of actual dimensions is very subjective.


So the penis resizes according to relationship status. Interesting...
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

I wouldn't think a lack of either is a deal breaker, as long as you have something to work with, in both cases. Wouldn't want a derro or a eunuch.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I think more interesting:

A robotic android man with a large penis(robotic) and all of the resources in the world
OR

_Just a regular guy..._


WHAT HAVE YOU THEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Robotic android man of course!! Never cheats, never even looks at another women (as long as I program it right). Will do anything I like in bed and out of bed, be romantic when I want it and leaves me alone when I play video games / study. AND all of the resources in the world too? What a deal. :wink:


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

selena87 said:


> Robotic android man of course!! Never cheats, never even looks at another women (as long as I program it right). Will do anything I like in bed and out of bed, be romantic when I want it and leaves me alone when I play video games / study. AND all of the resources in the world too? What a deal. :wink:


I know, right!!??

Even I might wanna get in on that robotic sugah









... once you've had a lover-robot you'll never want a real man again. Are these the wounds of passion?


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

They are already developing sex bots/ robotic girls. It will only be a matter of time before everyone has robotic lovers. Lets hope we are still alive then :laughing:


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

selena87 said:


> They are already developing sex bots/ robotic girls. It will only be a matter of time before everyone has robotic lovers. Lets hope we are still alive then :laughing:


And then maybe one day we'll all we robots.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Swede said:


> Well... personally I've never gotten the sentiment that people are happier the more money they have. *It's even been showed that after certain basic needs are met, money has no impact on happiness. *
> Plus, I make a decent amount of money myself, so I really don't need anyone else's money.
> 
> Tbh, I wouldn't look too much at either. Bigger is not always better - I think that men are generally a lot more concerned about penis size than women are. I'd rather take a smaller size attached to a man who knows what he is doing than a cervix bruiser.
> ...


The red section says "financially stable", not wealthy.

Money issues are one of the biggest causes of divorce, and breakups. It's danm near impossible for two people to stay together, and cultivate love if they're constantly worried about bills. If you're partner is financially stable, you wouldn't need to worry about that.

And, I honestly think the whole "who cares more about penis size?" comes down to this: Women that can have vaginal orgasms care more about penis size.

Women that cant, or simply dont care about vaginal orgasms don't care about penis size.

Some women can only reach an orgasm if her cervix is being hit, repeatedly. In their case, the size of a mans junk is VERY important, especially if they have a long, narrow vagina. A short, thick cock simple wont work.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

TWN said:


> The red section says "financially stable", not wealthy.
> 
> Money issues are one of the biggest causes of divorce, and breakups. It's danm near impossible for two people to stay together, and cultivate love if they're constantly worried about bills. If you're partner is financially stable, you wouldn't need to worry about that.
> 
> ...


Well, people might very well be different in that respect, but if you want people to answer your hypothetical question honestly, you'll just have to accept that the answers will have a personal angle. My personal opinions/experiences are not up for debate, simple as that.

Personally, having my cervix hit is not the way to go, as I have already mentioned. It hurts like hell and is a huge turnoff! I do however have a G-spot, and whether that is hit or not depends on a bunch of different factors, but since it is not located furthest down the hall, longer is not necessarily better. 
My experiences in this area are not really unique either, as I've understood from reading & conversations with both men and women. 
Note that vaginal orgasms can be achieved in more ways than one, so I don't agree with your statement that "*Women that cant, or simply dont care about vaginal orgasms don't care about penis size*" and I have explained why this can go either direction in my previous posts (iow, why bigger does not necessarily equate better). I feel that it is damaging to both men and women to throw around statements like the bolded one, tbh, unless you clarify that "size" does not equal "bigger".
But sure, if you prefer to buy in to the hype about big penises, be my guest - it really doesn't impact me nor my vaginal orgasms.

From a financial aspect: Personally, I have never been comfortable being dependent on another person. As a matter of fact, that is a huge turn-off for me. I am actually more comfortable making the same amount of money or more than my partner for several reasons. 
Independence is extremely important to me and it is connected to my personal view of pride, respect for my partner & self-respect, security and many other aspects. If I can't have that in my relationship, it just won't last. 
I don't trust anyone or anything enough to put myself in a situation where I am financially dependent on my partner. What if he leaves? What if I need to leave him, but I am tied to him financially? What if he dies? How will I be able to support my kids in either scenario? I know that many men and women are fine with being supported by their partner, but I am not as brave, trusting or positive as they probably are. To me, financial independence equals freedom and freedom equals true love. Probably an idealistic view, but something I strive to achieve in reality.
That said, I do require that my partner has the same philosophy in this respect as I do; I don't want to support an unmotivated and lazy freeloader and I don't need more people to support than I already have - two kids are enough. That said, when my husband toyed with the idea of becoming a stay-at-home dad (financially, this would have made more sense), I was supportive of that. Even though I knew that he would never go for it in reality, tbh - being a stay-at-home parent is probably one of the hardest jobs in the world, IMO.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Swede said:


> Well, people might very well be different in that respect, but if you want people to answer your hypothetical question honestly, you'll just have to accept that the answers will have a personal angle. My personal opinions/experiences are not up for debate, simple as that.
> 
> Personally, having my cervix hit is not the way to go, as I have already mentioned. It hurts like hell and is a huge turnoff! I do however have a G-spot, and whether that is hit or not depends on a bunch of different factors, but since it is not located furthest down the hall, longer is not necessarily better.
> My experiences in this area are not really unique either, as I've understood from reading & conversations with both men and women.
> ...



So, dont answer the fucking questions lol.

This entire thing, is a non-answer.

LOL


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Torai said:


> Nope, it's totally a thing.
> 
> There were many paintings of big penises in Greece, but they were of satyrs, drunk men, and barbarians. A big penis was associated with many negative qualities, such as drunkenness, foolishness, and boorishness.


O really? Well what I said, was told directly to me from a woman who is trained in classical art, its her bread and butter, she taught in university many years ago. But I just said this is wrong, for flare. Perhaps you could post these paintings where big penises were projected to those who were drunk, boorish, foolish, and all.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

TWN said:


> So, dont answer the fucking questions lol.
> 
> This entire thing, is a non-answer.
> 
> LOL


I have answered it. You don't seem to have the capability in understanding anything but black-or-white type thinking. 
Sad, but again, your problem, not mine.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Rough Coat said:


> As for real dimensions, it's generally well known that while a girl is partnered with which ever guy, she will say he has a big penis, the moment they break up, it's was a weenier
> So size regardless of actual dimensions is very subjective.



Lol well that's odd, i didnt know this was well known. But at a certain point, there is an objective size of a penis. From this, you make it seem like no one really has a big penis out there, its just women saying it, because they like their guy, but when its over they say how small they were. we are talking about penises objectively here, i think.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Swede said:


> I have answered it. You don't seem to have the capability in understanding anything but black-or-white type thinking.
> Sad, but again, your problem, not mine.



It's a black-and-white question.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Pseudonymity said:


> Lol well that's odd, i didnt know this was well known. But at a certain point, there is an objective size of a penis. From this, you make it seem like no one really has a big penis out there, its just women saying it, because they like their guy, but when its over they say how small they were. we are talking about penises objectively here, i think.



We are speaking objectively.

Sadly, that other guy was right to a certain extent; most women lie to the men that they're sleeping with about their penis size, in order to make them feel more "manly".

I however, do not have enough patience to lie in that fashion. Thank the atheist god.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

selena87 said:


> They are already developing sex bots/ robotic girls. It will only be a matter of time before everyone has robotic lovers. Lets hope we are still alive then :laughing:


I will take the Selena_8700 model. Not only does she give the best orgasms she makes delicious omelettes afterwards.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Pseudonymity said:


> O really? Well what I said, was told directly to me from a woman who is trained in classical art, its her bread and butter, she taught in university many years ago. But I just said this is wrong, for flare. Perhaps you could post these paintings where big penises were projected to those who were drunk, boorish, foolish, and all.


I can't post paintings since they'd be NSFW, but I can post a study.

Penile representations in ancient Greek art. - PubMed - NCBI

Aristophanes talked about "little pricks" being the societal ideal for a young man.

https://books.google.com/books?id=7...v=onepage&q=little prick aristophanes&f=false


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeff Felis said:


> I will take the Selena_8700 model. Not only does she give the best orgasms she makes delicious omelettes afterwards.


I doubt anyone can ever create such an advanced, intelligent and extraordinary model though. :laughing:


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

I'd like to order a man who knows how to use his penis. No matter how big that one is.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Either/both will be fine.

Big penis - make him sell his body for money.
Big money - get big penis with surgery.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

olonny said:


> I'd like to order a man who knows how to use his penis. No matter how big that one is.


We have two different models: awesome-o-thrust 2000, and fickletron 6900. However!, we have a special offer and you shall receive both for only $989.99* 

Cash or credit? 

*Taxes and shipping not included


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

TWN said:


> It's a black-and-white question.


Next time, create a poll with only black-&-white options.

The funny thing is that when people do this a large chunk of people don't vote and/or they post in the thread that the gray-area option is missing. 
I suspect that many people didn't take this thread seriously either way. I did actually answer from a serious perspective, meaning that I took OP seriously, but you apparently missed that. You prefer that people ignore or troll your posts? I'm all right with that.

Seeing life in black-&-white never leads to good things, IMO. Might possibly be type related.

Either way, I'll make sure not to participate in any exchanges with you. Return the favor, please.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Scarab said:


> We have two different models: awesome-o-thrust 2000, and fickletron 6900. However!, we have a special offer and you shall receive both for only $989.99*
> 
> Cash or credit?
> 
> *Taxes and shipping not included


Oh yeah, I'd like that special offer, please. And it would be great if they look like Flynn Rider, thank you very much.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

olonny said:


> Oh yeah, I'd like that special offer, please. And it would be great if they look like Flynn Rider, thank you very much.


*Abruptly stops packing the models* Huh, like Flynn? *Looks at the carrot and pear I'm packing* Hummmm. *Scratches my head then shrugs* Hopefully one model will be good enough. *Starts to pack myself and ships me off with express delivery*


----------



## Rough Coat (Apr 7, 2015)

Pseudonymity said:


> Lol well that's odd, i didnt know this was well known. But at a certain point, there is an objective size of a penis. From this, you make it seem like no one really has a big penis out there, its just women saying it, because they like their guy, but when its over they say how small they were. we are talking about penises objectively here, i think.


 with much mirth too it is known where I come from.

Yes there are big ones out there for sure (I've seen one or two. erc2: ) 
I don't know how you read I was saying there aren't any big ones out there, that confuses me a tad. I'm saying reality is very subjective.
And which rules says we have to be objective here? So lighten up a bit dude. 
Relax, life was never meant to be THAT serious or penises would never have come into being in the first place. :tongue:


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Scarab said:


> *Abruptly stops packing the models* Huh, like Flynn? *Looks at the carrot and pear I'm packing* Hummmm. *Scratches my head then shrugs* Hopefully one model will be good enough. *Starts to pack myself and ships me off with express delivery*


I'll be (im)patiently waiting


----------



## Rough Coat (Apr 7, 2015)

Lol ^^^


----------

